# Tires for an Evans Viscount 200?



## EJW (Mar 18, 2022)

Are tires generally available for this bike?  It’s free, a friend thinks they want it, but I hesitate to suggest they take it if it’s not supportable. Thx for your help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2022)

You can find tires for it


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 18, 2022)

What is the size cast into the tires that are on it now?  If it is a middleweight, you should be looking at 26 x 1.75" tires.  NOTE: in middleweight bicycle tires  1.75 is NOT equivalent to 1-3/4.  Look for an ISO code of 559 on the tire as well.  That's the bead diameter of the wheel and a tire with that ISO number will fit, but not the wider ones, they're too wide to fit inside the forks.  26x1.75 tires are readily available.


----------



## EJW (Mar 18, 2022)

I don’t have access to the bike to check the tires 😐


----------



## bloo (Mar 18, 2022)

Well, 99% it's a middleweight or a ballooner. I think I can even see the drop center rims. If you want 100% we are gonna need the tire size.

So 99% its 559mm, and the original size was either 26x1.75(decimal!) or 26x2.125. The rims are the same in either case, and either tire will fit the rims. If the originals were 1.75 there could be clearance issues with 2.125, but no problem getting them on rims.

Also all 26 inch mountain bike tires and 26 inch modern comfort bike tires will fit, with the same caveat about clearance if you put on a fatter size than original.

There's probably tires on the shelf at Walmart to fit this, as well as all over ebay. Possibly some sellers here on the CABE could help as well, particularly if you can squeeze 2.125s on it. 559mm is literally the easiest possible size.


----------

